

Change my credit card can believe in? You betcha - marcamillion
http://marcgayle.com/2010/04/15/change-my-credit-card-can-believe-in/

======
kls
more importantly that just listing the interest, laws where pas t to constrain
credit card lenders from being able to enact interest rate hikes for late
payments as well as payments over the minimum payment are applied to the
highest interest balance first. These are far more significant rules enacted
by this legislation.

Not to get too deep into politics but I am not a big fan of Obama (the other
side either) but he got this one right and for that I commend him.

~~~
marcamillion
kls....the link in the post (to the NPR article about the law) shows all the
things that the law does. Those others though, are more abstract and tend to
apply to those that might be in 'dire straits'. i.e. those that have
overdrafts or exceeded their limit or made a late payment.

However, everybody will benefit from this regardless of their credit history
and purchasing habits.

That's all I was pointing out.

Also....as an aside, I am a big fan of Obama (generally speaking) and he has
achieved many things. It's just that they are hard to see...which is why I saw
it fit to illustrate this thing that's pretty tangible.

